# Driving to Denmark via France, Holland and Germany



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

We are driving to Denmark on the 19th May to visit our son taking 3 night stop overs, Does any one know of any small stop over sites in Holland and Germany that we could use. First stop over near Eindhoven then Northern Germany.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you don't say where you are traveling from ?
chapter


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry from England vis the tunnel to Calais

Alan


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We are off to Norway in June via Denmark - there are several aires on the Campsite database. One is just over the border from Eindhoven into Germany and ther are several near Bremen and Hamburg.

Regards


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Did this trip last summer - great trip.

1st night after tunnel at Gravelines aire, France
2nd night at Camping Waalstrand, Gendt, Holland (nr Nijmegen)
3rd night stellplatz at Wildeshausen, Germany (s of Bremen)
4th night stellplatz at Niebull, Germany (s of Danish border)
5th night Ribe, Denmark

If you would like more details, just ask

Sue


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we stopped in this aire its within easy reach of the ports see here
cira 21/2 hours 
chapter


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

Many thanks for your replys and help, plenty of information for me to search on the internet and the forum.

Thanks again

Alan


----------

